# How and why classical musicians feel rhythm differently



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I just stumbled on this, and thought it was rather interesting:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

brianvds said:


> I just stumbled on this, and thought it was rather interesting:


Very interesting indeed, thanks for sharing.


----------

